# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Modem Zyxel P-660H-T1 v2 không cho cấu hình

## huubacdo

bác nào pro giúp em với. em đang dùng modem zyxel p-660h-t1 v2 (4 cổng của fpt). em đang nhập vào thì nó không cho làm gì cả, chỉ hiện như thế này:

----------


## Dương Trúc Vy

no đã cấu hình sẵn cho bạn lun rùi mà ..

----------

